# Biber: Missa Christi resurgentis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Andrew Manze / The English Concert
Biber: Missa Christi resurgentis

Release Date September 5, 2005
Duration01:17:25
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Chamber Music

3.5


----------

